# C&C3 Tiberium War/Kane Edition läuft nicht unter Win7-64Bit



## Onkel Tom (19. April 2010)

*C&C3 Tiberium War/Kane Edition läuft nicht unter Win7-64Bit*

Hallo alle mit einander.
Ich habe ganz große Probleme mit meinem C&C3 Tiberium War/Kane Edition. Mit meinem alten PC und unter WinXP SP3 lief es einwandfrei! Ich hatte mir vor kurzen einen neuen PC zusammen gebaut. Und damit fingen dann die Probleme an! 

*Hier die Daten:*
CPU: Intel i5-750 2,66 GHz - oc auf 3,34 GHz
Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn "Brocken" mit extra Lüfter
Mainboard: Gigabyte P55 UD6
Ram: 8 GB DDR3 PC1600 ECO 1,35 Volt von G.Skill
ATI Raedeon HD 5870 1GB DDR5 VaporX von Sapphire
1x SSD 128 GB Super Talent, 1x Maxtor 500GB, 1x Samsung 500GB
Betriebssystem: Windows7 Professionell 64 Bit
Monitor: iiyama ProLite E26n7WS - 26 Zoll
*Spiel habe ich gekauft. Also ein Original* 

Wenn ich das Spiel starte, komme ich ins Menü rein und kann da alles machen. Nach mehreren Versuchen hab ich das Spiel deinstalliert. Heute hab ich als erstes den neusten DirectX Treiber mir von der PC Games Hardware geholt *( DirectX Download Februar 2010: DirectX 9, DirectX 10 und DirectX 11 von Microsoft )* Der Umfast die 3 Versionen. Danach hab ich dann ganz neu C&C3 Tiberium War installiert (von DVD). Konnte es auch ca. wieder 30 Min. spielen, bis es eingefroren ist. Da hab ich dann gewartet, bis ich nach ca. 1 Minute einen grauen Bildschirm hatte. Die Musik ist munter weiter gelaufen. Mußte das System komplett neu starten. 
Was kann das sein? Ich weiß mir sooo langsam keinen Rat mehr  Das Spiel hab ich auch unter den Kompatibilitäsmodus "Win XP mit Service Pack 2 / 3 und Windows Vista SP2 gestartet. Aaaber das gleiche Ergebnis. Ich hab auch den Patch *(CNC3_patch109_german_KaneEdition)* installiert und dachte, das das Problem sei damit behoben! Leider nicht.
Die Einstellungen im Spiel hab ich auf "Hoch" stehen und spiele mit einer Auflösung von 1920x1200. Kann es eventuell daran liegen, das ich zu viel vom System verlange qua Bild und Spilequalität? Eigentlich muß das doch mit meinen Komponenten super laufen! Könnt ihr mir eventuell weiter helfen, so das ich das Spiel ans laufen bekomme?

*Ich Bedanke mich schon einmal im Voraus für eure Hilfe.*


----------



## Pravasi (19. April 2010)

*AW: C&C3 Tiberium War/Kane Edition läuft nicht unter Win7-64Bit*

Das System sollte das natürlich easy packen-es sei denn die CPU läuft nicht richtig. Deshalb mal die Standardantwort: Temps o.k.? Oder ist die Spannung zu hoch/der Kühler nicht richtig drauf?
                           Prime läuft stabil? Oder ist die Spannung zu niedrig/liefert das Netzteil nicht  
                           genügend?
                           Arbeitsspeicher getestet?


----------



## Onkel Tom (19. April 2010)

*AW: C&C3 Tiberium War/Kane Edition läuft nicht unter Win7-64Bit*

Ich hab ein be quiet Dark Power Netzteil mit 750 Watt! Sollte also genug bekomen. Die Spannung ist bei meiner CPU die Standard Spannung. Ich mache ja auch viel mit Foto-Bearbeitung in Lightroom. Da sind die Probleme überhaupt noch nicht auf getaucht. Auch wenn ich 5 Stunden lang im Programm gearbeitet hab. Und das nicht zu knapp 

furmark 1.8.2 + prime95 + memtest86+ 4.00 hab ich mir als Check-Programme herunter geladen! Schaun wir mal, was die mir sagen, gelle.
Danke für den Tipp


----------



## red103 (19. April 2010)

*AW: C&C3 Tiberium War/Kane Edition läuft nicht unter Win7-64Bit*

Welchen Catalyst hast du denn drauf? Bei dem 10.2 gab es nämlich Probleme mit Grey-Screens!


----------



## Onkel Tom (19. April 2010)

*AW: C&C3 Tiberium War/Kane Edition läuft nicht unter Win7-64Bit*

Diesen hier:

Treiber-Paketversion	8.712-100302b-096979C-ATI	
Catalyst™-Version	10.3	
Anbieter	ATI Technologies Inc.	
2D-Treiberversion	8.01.01.1010	
2D-Treiberpfad	/REGISTRY/MACHINE/SYSTEM/ControlSet001/Control/CLASS/{4D36E968-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}/0000	
Direct3D-Version	8.14.10.0735	
OpenGL-Version	6.14.10.9704	
Catalyst™ Control Center-Version	2010.0302.2233.40412	

Aaaber die Tests mache ich Mörgen Abend, gehe jetzt ins Bett


----------



## midnight (20. April 2010)

*AW: C&C3 Tiberium War/Kane Edition läuft nicht unter Win7-64Bit*

Also bei mir läuft das Spiel einwandfrei - auch wenn die Hardware teilweise temperaturtechnisch nicht so schön ist.
Wie genau stürzt denn das Spiel ab? Kommt dann "technical difficulties..." oder was genau passiert? Kommst du mit dem Affengriff noch zurück ins Windows?

so far


----------



## Onkel Tom (21. April 2010)

*AW: C&C3 Tiberium War/Kane Edition läuft nicht unter Win7-64Bit*

Das Bild friert ein und dann geht gar nichts mehr! Nur die Musik dudelt vor sich hin. Ich muß dann einen Warmstart machen, um wieder auf meinen PC zu zu greifen.
Leider bin ich noch nicht dazu gekommen, die Testprogramme zu starten. Hab da ein Problem mit "mem86 4.00". Bekomme die ISO Datei zwar gebrannt, aber der PC reagiert nicht drauf. Statt dessen geht es dann nach Plan B vor uns startet den PC von der Festplatte. 1. Boot = CD/DVD. 2. Boot = Festplatte. 

Gruß


----------



## Pravasi (21. April 2010)

*AW: C&C3 Tiberium War/Kane Edition läuft nicht unter Win7-64Bit*

30% übertackten ohne die Spannung zu erhöhen?Klingt nicht unbedingt stabil...


----------



## DrSin (21. April 2010)

*AW: C&C3 Tiberium War/Kane Edition läuft nicht unter Win7-64Bit*

nimm doch einfach mal testweise das OC raus, ich musste auch des öfteren die Erfahrung machen, dass Prime & Co nicht das Maß aller Dinge sind.


----------



## Onkel Tom (21. April 2010)

*AW: C&C3 Tiberium War/Kane Edition läuft nicht unter Win7-64Bit*

Für das OC hab ich das Programm benutzt, was beim Board bei war! Und da bin ich noch nicht einmal an die Grenze gegangen  Hab die mittelste OC Einstellung gewählt! Ob das Programm jetzt die Spannung erhöht hat, weiß ich nicht  Hab da leider vorher nicht drauf geachtet 
Ich werde Heute mal furmark starten. Wie lange muß ich das laufen lassen? Im Forum von "Mindfactory" haben sie gesagt, das ich z. B. das "Prime95" ca. 12 Stunden lang laufen lassen soll, damit ich einen verlässlichen Wert hab! Ist das mit furmark auch?


----------



## Onkel Tom (21. April 2010)

*AW: C&C3 Tiberium War/Kane Edition läuft nicht unter Win7-64Bit*

Ich hab gerade furmark gestartet und so ca. nach 13 Min., kurz bevor die Grad Anzeige rechts an gekommen ist, freirte das Bild ein und es kam dann ein roter Bildschirm. Die Starttemperatur war 41ºC. Die Maximal erreichte war 77ºC. Da hat die Karte öfters gestanden, wurde kälter und es bewegte sich dann wieder was!!! Ich probier es noch mal aus und mache dann einen screenshot vom Ergebnis.


----------



## Onkel Tom (21. April 2010)

*AW: C&C3 Tiberium War/Kane Edition läuft nicht unter Win7-64Bit*

Einen Screenshot konnte ich leider nicht machen, warum auch immer?
Hab gerade den Test mit dem 1.7.0 Mode gemacht. Weiter hatte ich eingeschaltet: Extrem Hitze Modus, Stabiler Test, GPU Temperatur Loggen., Displacement mapping, Post FX, MSAA 8x und 1920x1200 Pixel. Daaabei ist die Karte 79ºC Max. heiß geworden, aaaber kein einziger Aussätzer über ca. 20 Min. Absolut Fehlerfrei mit dieser Hitze gelaufen. Und dann hab ich noch mal den anderen Modus (Aktuellen) benutzt. Da ist die Karte wieder nach ca. 5 Min. ein gefroren und es kam dann ein roter Bildschirm  Ich werde dann am Samstag Morgen mal Prime95 laufen lassen. Bin mal gespannt, was das Programm mir dann nach mindestens 12 Stunden sagt!


----------



## Onkel Tom (22. April 2010)

*AW: C&C3 Tiberium War/Kane Edition läuft nicht unter Win7-64Bit*

Ich hab jetzt mal ein paar screenshots vom Test:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beim letzten Foto ist bei den Zakken der PC stehen geblieben für ca. 15 sek. jedesmal


----------



## Progs-ID (23. April 2010)

*AW: C&C3 Tiberium War/Kane Edition läuft nicht unter Win7-64Bit*

Ich nehme an, das du alle Patches drauf hast.


----------



## Onkel Tom (23. April 2010)

*AW: C&C3 Tiberium War/Kane Edition läuft nicht unter Win7-64Bit*

Alle??? Ich hab den hier installiert. 
*CNC3_patch109_german_KaneEdition*
Gibt es außer diesem denn noch welche, die ich unbedingt installieren muß? Dachte, das ich mit dem neusten dann alle anderen auch hab, die raus gekommen sind!
Danke für den Tipp.


----------



## Onkel Tom (23. April 2010)

*AW: C&C3 Tiberium War/Kane Edition läuft nicht unter Win7-64Bit*

Ich hab mal gerade einen Selbstest gestartet. Hab C&C 3 gestartet und hab dann mein letzt gespeichertes Spiel gestartet. Hab dann nichts bewegt und hab den PC 1¼ Stunde nicht benutzt. Das Spiel lief immer noch ohne Probleme. Hier das Foto, so wie ich es laufen lassen hab:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dann hab ich einfach begonnen, zu spielen. Nach ca. 3 Minuten blieb das Spiel auf einmal stehen. Ca. 20 Sek. später lief es weiter. Das hat sich dann noch 2x wiederholt und beim 4.x ist alles eingefroren. Es kam auch wieder der graue Bildschirm. Die selben Symptome sind beim FurMark 1.8.2 Test auf getreten 
Ich gehe jetzt ganz stark davon aus, das meine Karte ein Hitzeproblem hat Was sie ja nicht haben darf. Und ich kann ja nicht immer den Lüfter auf volle Pulle laufen lassen, gelle!


----------



## Onkel Tom (23. April 2010)

*AW: C&C3 Tiberium War/Kane Edition läuft nicht unter Win7-64Bit*

Ich glaube, das ich den Fehler gefunden hab. Ich hab mal in alle Ecken gesucht und hab noch "diesen" Treiber gefunden:
*ati_catalyst_10.3b_preview_win7_vista_march25*
Hab ihn einfach installiert und was soll ich sagen. Spiele C&C 3 jatzt seit ca. 2 Stunden und es läuft alles  Sollte es jetzt doch an diesen sch... Treiber liegen  Und ich hab mir schon Gedanken gemacht! Werde gleich Crysis installieren und dann auch mal testen. Morge Frü+h werde ich dann "Prime95" starten und mal nicht vor 22.00 Uhr stoppen. Mal schauen, was bei rum kommt. Vielen Dank an alle, die mir mit Rat und Tat geholfen haben


----------



## Onkel Tom (24. April 2010)

*AW: C&C3 Tiberium War/Kane Edition läuft nicht unter Win7-64Bit*

Eine Frage hätte ich noch! Ich hab seit 12:16 Uhr *Prime95* laufen. Kann ich weiter meinen PC benutzen, oder sollte ich die Finger von ihm lassen? Kann ja sein, das ich den Test störe, wenn ich andere Sachen mache!


----------



## midnight (24. April 2010)

*AW: C&C3 Tiberium War/Kane Edition läuft nicht unter Win7-64Bit*

Naja nutzen kannst du ihn schon, nur erzeugt Prime 100% Last, da wirst du keine Freude am "PC benutzen" haben..

so far


----------



## Onkel Tom (25. April 2010)

*AW: C&C3 Tiberium War/Kane Edition läuft nicht unter Win7-64Bit*

OK, vielen Dank. Hab auch den PC nicht benutzt. Hab ja noch einen Läppi! Dann muß ich halt die Arbeiten an meinem großen PC auf nächste Woche verschieben. Muß noch ein paar Probleme aus den Weg räumen. Der neue läuft noch nicht ganz rund!


----------

